# Trying to price my 2 horse bumper pull



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Watch your local craigslist to see what horse trailers are selling for in your part of the world. Yours appears to be a nice clean, reasonably new trailer . . . perhaps $5,000-7,000 in these parts.
List it high, and if you don't get any interest, pull the listing, wait a bit, and re-list it at a lower price. Or for a quick sale, list it at a bargain price, and get it over with.
Spring is probably a better time to sell something like this, if you can wait.
Edit to add:
Never give someone "Your Bottom Line" on-line, or over the telephone. If for no other reason than these contacts are often scammers only looking for your personal info. "Come take a look, and bring cash" is a better response. Remember the old car salesman motto: "Cash talks, Bullsh*t walks." :-D


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That looks like a nice, well cared for trailer. Around here, I'd probably list it for $9500-$11,000, once I looked at Craigslist and I'd see how it goes. I bought a trailer in not as good condition as yours is and had to really barter to get the price down under $15000. It was a 4 horse gooseneck, not living quarters but has a nice big front tack as well as a back tack. It's also oversized for hauling thoroughbreds. So, don't be afraid to ask for the moon and take the stars if offered.


----------



## PokerPearlPonies (Nov 17, 2021)

I don’t know anything about how to price it but really wish I could buy it!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes that is a nice little trailer and I would buy it if it was in my area. Around here you could probably get 8-12,000, maybe more. Depends on what it was worth new with depreciation. Most aluminum trailers go for $7000 and up.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You may be under-valuing your trailer.....




__





Search







horsetrailerworld.com




I looked at the above link putting in used, 2-horse, bumper pull and tack compartment...
For the year of and close to it....most trailers I saw that looked similar were in the $14,999 -$19,999 range.
Now, exactly what yours is worth....well, the link is a business making profit and giving a warranty often so...
The trailer is worth what the area will pay for it...
Never, ever give a set number price... 
It is open for discussion is about all they would get from me. 
Price it high and negotiate but that no lower number is yours and never disclosed to anyone looking to buy. 
You could cheat yourself out of thousands that way... 
🐴...


----------



## UnhingedFell (Oct 10, 2021)

Well, I've decided to list it high at $17,500 and see what happens.
Wish me luck!


----------



## ilovehorsrs (Dec 13, 2021)

I've been looking at offers for similar trailers for more than a month and I'm always surprised how people put a high price tag on killed trailers, in my opinion. Yours looks like candy, so good luck with the sale


----------

